

Pitchbox - jacobwg
http://trypitchbox.com/

======
snaky
Well, I have to give you all my contact info first just to see how did you
implemented "Goals" - the only part which may (or may not) be different from
other recruiters - and _the_ part I want to look at to decide whether you
deserve my contact info. Not very clever, huh, especially for that
'sociopathic engineers' whom you see as your primary audience.

And what's the difference, really? Fancy design when the main part will still
be mechanical keywords matching between resume and vacation description, I
suppose?

------
rman666
Really nice design!

